

Question: Do you google facebook and click on the result? - kostko
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=facebook
Are you one of those people? Or do you know any? It's funny how google/yahoo/bing/etc have not figured out a way to make this harder/easier for the user.
======
moge
heh I don't with Facebook but I do often do that. I use comcast so if I
misspell a URL I get their completely useless 'search page' - incidentally
that is powered by Yahoo which is why I don't use Yahoo anymore. Example of
banding gone bad.

------
HolyoakeD
No. That's what bookmarks are for.

------
vyrotek
No

